# Tye vs the python



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

*Tye vs the python, poll test*

Would the members of GP like to see a vid of fellow member (apbtmom76) holding a 8' long python? I think see is gonna kill me for this... :hammer:

Yes, an hour long vid

No, poor Tye

Don't care, but snakes are good eatin

*This could be a poll I suppose if there is enough response.... :clap:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL Tye you big chicken I know you were scurrrred of that python!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahah Dave, I really am gonna kick you, Tara we had this discussion last night, thsi sisooooo not happeneing 

add to edit - This is Cid, a 8 foot Queensland Carpet Python -


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh heck no! Tye your going to have to put him in the super 8 motel when I come to town LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahah girl, in all honesty most ppl don't know he is where he is, but he is secure, I can assure you of that, in 6 years that I have been around him he has never broken out of his cage  ahhaah come on Tara, don't be skeert


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

HAHAHAHA!!!! I want to know where he is before I go to sleep hahahahaha I need to bring Cid a few gerbils so he will be nice to me LOL


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

rats, medium sized rats, live ones, he will LOVE you  lol girl, you'll be in the spare room not even in the house  You will be safe


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

HAHAHAHA ... Omg Cid is handsome I have to make nice with him do he won't smother me in my sleep LOL


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha y akillin me girl, I am still NOT holding this snake, lmaoooo


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Awe as long as he doesn't have venom I am good I will touch him ... But poisinous snakes is where I draw the line! Cid just can't be getting all comfortable wrapping himself around me hahahaha.... Tye your so funny I remember when I use to sleep over my best friends house they had their snakes locked up I would check that tank every night to make sure that crap was locked hahahaha just like you !


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

no he is a python, no venom, and I still check it every night to make sure it is shut  I'll have to get pics of you holdin ghim


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL you know Cid wants to sleep in bed with you and the hubby!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Had a 16-18 ft. Burmese python and a 7 ft. Red tail Boa back in my younger days. Hoss, the python, ate frozen rabbits and almost got me one night, for real. She resided at our local city zoo for awhile. Flex, the boa, died after about 10 years with me, he was real nice. Was very much into reptiles back in the day.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Sadie said:


> LOL you know Cid wants to sleep in bed with you and the hubby!


hahah he is not the hubby and NO WAY girl not happeneing, he can stay in his cage, lol



Saint Francis said:


> Had a 16-18 ft. Burmese python and a 7 ft. Red tail Boa back in my younger days. Hoss, the python, ate frozen rabbits and almost got me one night, for real. She resided at our local city zoo for awhile. Flex, the boa, died after about 10 years with me, he was real nice. Was very much into reptiles back in the day.


oo that is cool Christian, would love to see pics, I am trying to help someone rehome a Red Tail now


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh, I'm sooooooo lovin the idea of Tye with this snake! Think of all the rep points, awards, medals, rip's....ha, kiddin on that last one, but you'd be the rockin snake babe of GP! :clap:


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)




----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

OMG!! WILLAM!! I AM GOING TO KILL YOU FOR THAT lol ... My heart jumped hahahaha


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

DMTWI said:


> Oh, I'm sooooooo lovin the idea of Tye with this snake! Think of all the rep points, awards, medals, rip's....ha, kiddin on that last one, but you'd be the rockin snake babe of GP! :clap:


 hahah I better get a freakin medal if I do hold the darn thing, tellin ya in ot happening, lmaoooo



Sadie said:


> OMG!! WILLAM!! I AM GOING TO KILL YOU FOR THAT lol ... My heart jumped hahahaha


I am with you , we can tie him up


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I got the zip ties! Let's get him ..


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Sadie said:


> OMG!! WILLAM!! I AM GOING TO KILL YOU FOR THAT lol ... My heart jumped hahahaha


ya'll can whup me tie me up and make me cry,jus don't stop luvin me!

ps i tried to multi Q and it didn't wanna work.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahah WW, you may not want that, lol

alright girl, I can hog tie, I roped for a few years


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

William we won't stop loving you .. Might be a little rough love though HAHAHA! Tye girl he doesn't know what he asked for


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahah no he doesn't we need to add Dave in on this, he started it


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

OH BOY!!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha, *grabs bungies from Tara* heads towards WW


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Ya'll a mess, but I'm totally down with ya'll. Uncle Will, you got me with that one too! OMG! 

Dave... you're fair game too lol. 

Let's have us a man roast, lol!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Ya'll a mess, but I'm totally down with ya'll. Uncle Will, you got me with that one too! OMG!
> 
> Dave... you're fair game too lol.
> 
> Let's have us a man roast, lol!


oh my,it'd have to be in VIP.
I got some good man bash comments!!!
I'm in touch with my feminine side.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

thank god I read y'alls comments before I watched the video


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Ya'll a mess, but I'm totally down with ya'll. Uncle Will, you got me with that one too! OMG!
> 
> Dave... you're fair game too lol.
> 
> Let's have us a man roast, lol!


Ha ha ha.... married, so stick a fork in me, half done already! :hammer:


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

DMTWI said:


> Ha ha ha.... married, so stick a fork in me, half done already! :hammer:


do not,try to tell us,especially after bein married you ain't got some good "roastin" material!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Ya'll a mess, but I'm totally down with ya'll. Uncle Will, you got me with that one too! OMG!
> 
> Dave... you're fair game too lol.
> 
> Let's have us a man roast, lol!


WOO HOO, I knew you'd be down for the roast mah 



william williamson said:


> oh my,it'd have to be in VIP.
> I got some good man bash comments!!!
> I'm in touch with my feminine side.


hehehe we can take this to VIP, I would love to hear this 



dixieland said:


> thank god I read y'alls comments before I watched the video


hahah wish I had, cause I watched it and fell ouit of my dang chair 



DMTWI said:


> Ha ha ha.... married, so stick a fork in me, half done already! :hammer:


hahaha, bet ya wife would let us and prolly help  She can help us orast ya good  lmaoooooo



william williamson said:


> do not,try to tell us,especially after bein married you ain't got some good "roastin" material!!!


hehhehe, of course he does


----------

